# Written memorandum



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

NFAA trad rules prohibit a written memorandum. However, unless I missed it, the new barebow recurve style does not prohibit it. If I'm shooting the BBR style and stringwalking, I'm allowed to consult my "cheat sheet" to determine which tab mark to use for a given distance. Correct?


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Written memoranda are not allowed in WA Field and 3D Archery per Rule Book 4, so I would expect likewise in NFAA BBR if it is to emulate the WA BB equipment class.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
22.6. Accessories for all divisions
For athletes of all divisions the following equipment is not permitted:
22.6.1. Any electronic or electrical device that can be attached to the athlete's equipment.
22.6.2. Any electronic communication device (including mobile phones), headsets or noise reduction devices at any time on the course.
22.6.3. Any type of range finders or any other means of estimating distances or angles not covered by the current rules regarding athletes
equipment, or any written memoranda or electronic storage device for storing memoranda. An athlete may carry with him a copy of the
World Archery Rules or any part thereof.
22.6.4. Any part of an athlete’s equipment that has been added or modified to serve the purpose of estimating distances or angles, nor may any
regular piece of equipment be used explicitly for that purpose.


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

Here are the rules: Just got my new copy of constitution and by-laws from my state director

Barebow Recurve
1. This style of shooting is for those who wish to compete with the Recurve or Longbow.
2. Archers shooting Barebow Recurve style will use bow, arrows, strings, and
accessories free from any sights, marks or blemishes that may be used as a sighting aid. No laminations, marks or blemishes on the face of the bow or in the

sight window will be legal. Multi-colored bow risers, and trademarks located on
the inside of the upper and lower limb or on the riser are permitted.
3. An arrow rest and cushion plunger are permitted. There shall be no device,
mechanical or otherwise, in the sight window except the arrow rest, arrow plate
or plunger button.
4. No clickers, draw checks or levels will be allowed.
5. Weight(s) may be added to the lower part of the riser. All weights, regardless of
shape, shall mount directly to the riser without rods, extensions, angular
mounting connection or shock-absorbing devises.
6. The unstrung bow complete with permitted accessories shall be capable of
passing through a hole or ring with a 12.2 cm inside diameter +/- 0.5 mm.
7. The string may be any color but must have a single color center serving. Brush
buttons and string silencers, properly placed, may be used.
8. One consistent nocking point only is permitted and may be held by one or two
nock locators.
9. Face walking and string walking are allowed.
10. Gloves, tabs or fingers shall be the only legal releases. Marks or lines may be
added directly to the tab and shall be uniform in size, shape and color. In the case of physical disability of the arms or hands, a chew strap may be used in place of fingers.
11. All arrows used shall be identical in length, weight, diameter, fletching, and nocks, without regard to color, with allowance for wear and tear.
12. No part of the arrow rest, cushion plunger or arrow plate may extend more than 1⁄4 inch above the arrow in the sight window.
13. Adult and Senior only.

There's no mention of written memorandum, ergo, I'd say your good to go.


----------



## j.conner (Nov 12, 2009)

Yes indeed, it looks like the only two NFAA styles that currently prohibit written memoranda are Traditional and Longbow. I expected that NFAA would have a blanket prohibition against written memoranda like USA Archery does. I stand corrected!


----------



## pokynojoe (Feb 2, 2006)

No biggie. Our state NFAA affiliate just voted to follow the "new" field round this coming year for our state field and my club was awarded the state field. I'm the responsible person for setting things up. We had our monthly club meeting last week and I presented this to the club, Jeez! talk about confusion. The details for the new field are kind of sketchy, I'd say the overall attitude was one of resignation, at best. I can't write on. a public forum what some of the "comments" were that I received. There's only two field clubs left in my state, so I guess will see what happens this summer. Hope someone shows up!


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

pokynojoe said:


> There's no mention of written memorandum, ergo, I'd say your good to go.


Thanks for the verification.

Which brings up another question: What is the rationale for the prohibition of a written memorandum? Why should shooting ability have anything to do with how good one's memory is?


----------

